# Montblanc Investment Corp and Real Estate Investment



## Sponge (Nov 24, 2009)

Montblanc Investment Corp and Real Estate Investment 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone had experience with this company?

Their promises to you as an investor....
For approx $10,000 you can own, title and deed an income producing condominium in Alberta that is fully managed for you.

one and two bedroom condos 
Positive cash flow 
90% financing at record low rates
Fully managed – 5 year leaseback meaning 100 % rental income assured 

Any opinions if this is good investment? What are the main catches?


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

Are those in Edson? You will not get a revenue property without 20% down now.


----------

